# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Что с сайтом sukhoi.ru?

## Йиржи

Привет коллеги.

Не знаете пожалуйста что с сайтом Domain Default page  ?   Даже ссылку на него не возможно дать.

Как то не получается na нeгo зайти.

----------


## Йиржи

Извините, не заметил что коллега  FLOGGER уже на этот вопрос создал тему.

Прошу тему удалить. Спасибо.

----------

